# Tobacco Flowers



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

pretty cool, do all tobacco plants have those flowers on top at some point in growing or are those plants to be made in to Acids??


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not up on tobacco growing.
I just noticed these while driving by and snapped a few photos.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

aroma said:


> driving by


I would have grabbed a couple of bushels and but them in my backyard!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you - I would have never known...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

funbags said:


> I would have grabbed a couple of bushels and but them in my backyard!


The thought has crossed my mind to ask one of the farmers to sell me a couple of stalks, so I could try my hand at fermenting / blending / rolling, but I'm way too busy to add another hobby, and I'm sure that one would be require a high commitment to do well.
:hand: :hand: :hand:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I remember my dad talking about working my uncle's farm. You dont want the plant to waste energy producing seeds. You would leave a small section of the crop to grow seeds for the next harvest and the rest would be cut. They would walk down the rows and snap off the flower stalks.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

How did you resist the urge to strip down and run a few laps through them?

Great composition with the pix as well. Looks like someone knows how to apply the rule of thirds.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> How did you resist the urge to strip down and run a few laps through them?
> 
> Great composition with the pix as well. Looks like someone knows how to apply the rule of thirds.


Thanks for the kind words.

I used to think about principles of composition, like the rule of thirds, etc., but nowadays, those things are mostly subconscious for me.

This situation was a little tricky, because the plants were pretty tall. The first image in my OP was shot from around eye level. For the other two, I had to hold the camera high over my head.


----------

